# Above Propane Tanks Bike Rack



## kycamper (Jun 1, 2008)

I posted pictures of my above the propane bike rack in the gallery/modifications this AM as a reply to a request. I do not know how to link to it, or the file name, but it is by kycamper on 7/6


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Link to bike rack. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...i&img=10056 . James


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I like that! Great Idea.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Very cool mod! Nicely done!


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Airboss said:


> Very cool mod! Nicely done!


x2


----------

